# 68 Convertible Door verticle window channel replacement



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello, Need some help replacing the vertical rubber channel on a 68 GTO convertible that sits between the ventilator window and the door glass. It fits behind the ventilator division channel and wraps around the door glass. I'm not sure if one piece goes all the way down into the door for the full up and down travel of the window, or if there is an upper part of the channel and a lower part. The 68 Fisher Body Service Manual shows an upper and lower part, but it's not clear how it is removed and replaced. In any case, does anyone know how to replaced one of these channels? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

It's a one piece deal with a molded part at the top. You will have to pull the vent window assy out of the door. Here is a link to Ames catalog for part.

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/D...37A&order_number_e=NDExMDkwMA==
&web_access=Y


----------

